# Topics > Robotics > Service robotics >  Gary, service robot, Unlimited Robotics Ltd., Tel Aviv, Israel

## Airicist

Developer - Unlimited Robotics Ltd.

Home page - unlimited-robotics.com/gary

----------


## Airicist

Meet Gary - The most functional service robot you've seen

Sep 3, 2021




> Unlimited Robotics is happy to share its launch of Ra-Ya, a developers platform that helps to build robotic apps on its service robot - Gary. Now you can get the assistance of Gary and download any type of app you need for your home, business or office: It can be a cleaning app, making you coffee, arranging the toys and many more. 
> We have opened a Waiting List so feel free to visit our website and learn more about how to improve your life with robots.

----------

